# Recessed service upgrade. Surface mount?



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

I am looking at 2 different service upgrade.

1st is a single story with an overhead service panel combo. Looks like a 1 1/4" going up through the wall, the panel is recessed. I think I need to surface mount the new one and use a 2" ridgid pipe for 200a but I'm not sure if all the home runs will reach. Any recommendations?



The 2nd service is recessed and goes up 2 floors. Is a 30a knob and tube service...They want a 200a service and then a sub panel else where.

Do I open sheetrock on the inside and stuff a new pipe to keep it recessed or do I surface mount over the vinyl siding? I am rewiring too, there is a contractor to patch sheetrock.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

We surface mount a 200 amp panel right over the old socket. Then I patch the old riser hole.


----------



## Jonl (Oct 17, 2010)

The old service panel is about 14" x 22". Should I cover it with the new panel and drill holes for the hr's through the back? What is best to patch the old riser hole with?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sometime the new flashing will do it. Other wise I will take a piece of tin and make it larger. 
Most of our panels are in the basement so we just abandon the original stuff.


----------



## mando324 (Jun 13, 2013)

Why not just rip out the old one make a bigger hole slap the new service in patch it,collect a check and be on your way


----------



## knomore (Mar 21, 2010)

I always abandon enclosed masts, and just mount the new one to the exterior of the home. The panel I would try to put in the exact location of the old one. Just easier to get all the old circuits back in place if possible. If not possible then I relocate and run conduit to the old location. Never would I surface mount a panel board over a old panel board... that is the kind of crap hacks do.


----------

